# Why @Seamus is a badass..



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Seamus said:


> You have to play the statistics even when it's hard to have patience. Waiting for better offers won't guarantee they will come, but you "gotta be in it to win it". Passing on all the low offers MAY result in a bad hour, but taking them ENSURES a bad hour. Even taking just one lowball offer makes it almost impossible to do $25 per hour unless you get lucky on a way above average offer next. The only time I break down and take a low offer is if it's my last delivery of the night and I need a little more to hit the nightly goal AND it's on the way home. But if it's less then what puts me at the goal then hard NO


You know when you get into something new and you follow a certain routine and it works for you and you feel like you are the master of the market because you have a routine that works? Then suddenly, somebody appears with a little bit better advice. Deep inside, you want to fight against this person and tell them that they are wrong. However, you have to prove that they are wrong first by actually practicing what they are saying so then you can go back with concrete evidence and stick it in their face.

Well, I lost.

It is super hard to hold on for bigger offers when you see tons of these sixpence offers shooting through your app. You know that there are larger offers but you're not really sure when or if they will appear. Meanwhile, time is passing and for those of you who live the old school dollar per hour lifestyle, it's really difficult to leave that paradigm. And somebody comes through and says, "hey, just be patient and good things will come." You're thinking, "man, please... Next thing you'll be telling me is that Santa Claus is real..."

So, I hate to say this but Santa Claus is real. @Seamus advised us (or maybe me) to patiently wait for those large offers to come in. Let me tell you, even as I write this message, it hurts because he is RIGHT. I would get really worried because I would get a really good two digit offer and then a stream of these stupid $2 and $4 offers will come fly in almost every 5 to 10 seconds. I'm literally sitting up thinking that because I enjoyed a two-digit offer, I now need to accept a lower offer otherwise I will be on punishment. Lo and Behold (what exactly does "Lo" mean?) After waiting a full agonizing and demeaning one full minute, another double digit offer appears! It's nerve-wracking. However, I suddenly turned a 12-hour day into a 10-hour day and still in practice I turned a 10-hour day into a seven and a half hour day. 

Whenever I feel the urge to cave in and take a lower offer, I see the Stone Cold Steve Austin Avatar frowning at me and I reluctantly retract my hand. Thank you @Seamus . Just like Neo from The matrix. You have freed my mind...

I mean the original Matrix. The other ones kind of sucked


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

I love this... LOL... @Seamus does indeed give good advice and he's very experienced. If I did deliveries I would be paying even more attention to him.

There are a few (not many) well grounded people on this board who give sound advice. Figure out who they are and pay attention to what they post. And ignore all the others! That's just as important!! You have to know who NOT to listen to in addition to who TO listen to...


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It's true. Taking a low offer is a guarantee of slavery, with a "chance" of covering your expenses.

I took a double for $15 going to the same house. I made the first pickup for $5, and the 2nd pickup was $10 but I couldn't find the pickup. I called and had both orders cancelled because I refused to do the $5 order by itself.

The only way to stop low offers is to refuse unpaid work.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I do the same thing that he does and always have. That's why I get those high payouts. I also take nothing under $10. My first order last night I accepted for $28 that paid me $29. I had another one for $20 and several for between $16-21. Never ever accept garbage orders.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ok.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I have a mileage limit, lowest pay limit and even have where I do not do order and pay any longer…


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I can personally attest that I've seen him drink
12 beers and smash the cans flat on his head
Then walk away without even a scratch!!!!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SinCityAngel said:


> Lo and Behold (what exactly does "Lo" mean?)


The word “_lo_” is a shortening of the word “look.” The phrase “_lo and behold!_” invites the listener to look & see.


Ted Fink said:


> There are a few (not many) well grounded people on this board who give sound advice.


You’re welcome.


SinCityAngel said:


> I hate to say this but Santa Claus is real.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I can personally attest that I've seen him drink
> 12 beers and smash the cans flat on his head
> Then walk away without even a scratch!!!!


I thought you said scotch at first. He drinks the scotch first, then the 12 pack.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

@Seamus is so badass, he eats coal and shits diamonds.
💎💎


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

This reminds me of the chuck Norris jokes 20 years ago.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> The word “_lo_” is a shortening of the word “look.” The phrase “_lo and behold!_” invites the listener to look & see.
> 
> You’re welcome.
> 
> View attachment 653256


In the hood the children leave out
a shot of corvossier and a blunt .....


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> @Seamus is so badass, he eats coal and shits diamonds.
> 💎💎


Wouldn't you have to be a tightass to do that?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> This reminds me of the chuck Norris jokes 20 years ago.


@Seamus is so badass, Chuck Norris checks under the bed to make sure Seamus isn’t hiding before retiring for the night.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

It’s true! I’ve even heard that @Seamus knows Victoria’s Secret!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Dinner @ Seamus


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

TobyD said:


> It’s true! I’ve even heard that @Seamus knows Victoria’s Secret!


I gotta admit;

I agree with sincityangel.

Not so much with uber'sguber.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

What are you talking about??? Mr. Ubers Guber is the man!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

TobyD said:


> What are you talking about??? Mr. Ubers Guber is the man!


Haha!

You have been mocking him for some time now.

There is another blowhard, non-driving poster on this forum that I am going to target using your seemingly benign responses.

Thanks.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SinCityAngel said:


> Whenever I feel the urge to cave in and take a lower offer, I see the Stone Cold Steve Austin Avatar frowning at me and I reluctantly retract my hand.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SinCityAngel said:


> You know when you get into something new and you follow a certain routine and it works for you and you feel like you are the master of the market because you have a routine that works? Then suddenly, somebody appears with a little bit better advice. Deep inside, you want to fight against this person and tell them that they are wrong. However, you have to prove that they are wrong first by actually practicing what they are saying so then you can go back with concrete evidence and stick it in their face.
> 
> Well, I lost.
> 
> ...


I'm glad it helped! Thanks, that was nice of you to say. There are 2 main issues to overcome in both Food Delivery and Rideshare to maximize earnings and they both involve patience, which can be hard.

Patience to wait for the right offers and reject everything else.
Patience to sit in your car with the engine off and not driving around waiting for the next offer racking up dead miles! 
Find your inner Zen and make more!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I'm glad it helped! Thanks, that was nice of you to say. There are 2 main issues to overcome in both Food Delivery and Rideshare to maximize earnings and they both involve patience, which can be hard.
> 
> Patience to wait for the right offers and reject everything else.
> Patience to sit in your car with the engine off and not driving around waiting for the next offer racking up dead miles!
> Find your inner Zen and make more!


As they say, the decline button is a driver's most profitable tool.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> @Seamus is so badass, he eats coal and shits diamonds.
> 💎💎


If that's the case, when you hit the toilet, scoot over buddy!


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> In the hood the children leave out
> a shot of corvossier and a blunt .....


Uhh... In the hood, children can neither afford that or much less spell it... My family did the cookie thing... And them cookies were nasty (and I ain't talking Janet Jackson)


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> love this... LOL... @Seamus does indeed give good advice


I agree. From this day forward, I will allow @Seamus to make ALL relevant decisions for me!


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Judge and Jury said:


> Haha!
> 
> You have been mocking him for some time now.
> 
> ...


Mocking him??? You’re joking, right? First of all, don’t assign his gender to him/her/thier. Second, I honestly am in agreement with him/her/their 98.7% of the time.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

While I would never doubt Seamus’ genius - he has helped immensely on more than one occasion - his method unfortunately does not work in all areas. And I have the (currently) 3% AR to prove it. 😂

There is only one significant problem though. Even when you realize it won’t work in your area, it’s DAMN hard to return to lower offers.😳


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Seamus’ genius


Now that's pushing it. Heck, even @Seamus would agree!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> his method unfortunately does not work in all areas.


They work in all areas. But you have to follow the whole program, not just part of it. You cannot work nights during peak hours so these gifts of wisdom will not help you.

It’s like being pregnant, there isn’t any way to be half-pregnant. It’s all in or nothing!

You doubt my methods young Jedi? I’m tempted to go down to Toms River for a night to post the results. Me, @mch, and @dickdasher already blew out delivery in Avalon. We can make Seaside/Toms River the next Jersey Shore blowout!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Now that's pushing it. Heck, even @Seamus would agree!


I’m down at my Florida house. Would you like to come to Easter Mass with me tomorrow?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Seamus said:


> I’m down at my Florida house. Would you like to come to Easter Mass with me tomorrow?


Thank you, Seamus. However, it is not a good idea for Guido to be near ANY house of worship!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Thank you, Seamus. However, it is not a good idea for Guido to be near ANY house of worship!


It will no longer be a house of worship. When Seamus walks in, they turn around and worship him instead.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> It will no longer be a house of worship. When Seamus walks in, they turn around and worship him instead.


Funny, that’s never happened yet. However, if it ever did happen does that mean I would be able to take up a collection and keep the money?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I think a guy in Waco texas did this before, but also alot of people on TV as well.

Otherwise you would be redistributing wealth to us, the less fortunate. Breaking bread and feeding all of us with one del taco and panera loaf.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Funny, that’s never happened yet. However, if it ever did happen does that mean I would be able to take up a collection and keep the money?


You would be amazed at the tax breaks available to self employed officially recognized religious practitioners.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Funny, that’s never happened yet. However, if it ever did happen does that mean I would be able to take up a collection and keep the money?


Maybe you could get my one click decline back???
Happy Easter @Seamus ! Ours is next week!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Ours is next week!


Brethren! _waves a pussywillow branch_









A Blessed Easter to all who celebrate today!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> They work in all areas. But you have to follow the whole program, not just part of it. You cannot work nights during peak hours so these gifts of wisdom will not help you.
> 
> It’s like being pregnant, there isn’t any way to be half-pregnant. It’s all in or nothing!
> 
> You doubt my methods young Jedi? I’m tempted to go down to Toms River for a night to post the results. Me, @mch, and @dickdasher already blew out delivery in Avalon. We can make Seaside/Toms River the next Jersey Shore blowout!


No need for sacrifices 😂

I meant it doesn’t work _for me_, but we’ll see over the summer, when it doesn’t get dark till much later. Or if my vision improves (I get shots now… ouchies!!!). I’m not questioning you. I’m just surrounded by penny-pinchers. Summer’s definitely more lucrative, some of your customers vacation here. Off-season it’s s-l-o-w.

P.S. I’m at a very impressive 9% right now! Top Dasher status practically reached. 😂


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Kinda of a different spin. shit ton of rides 8 years..on food, i dont know, on the way we take and turn down rides. is like uber karma...in my city ping 1 comes in 1.5 city miles away ..thats far as rider is going 1 block...TAKE THE SLOP RIDE ANYWAY. why..i strongly believe it sets the tone on uber to what you will get in the future..the company treats us like good boy- bad boy.....use the alga...to your advantage ..imho..if you acc. rate is 10% ..it dont matter


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Brethren! _waves a pussywillow branch_
> View attachment 653655
> 
> 
> A Blessed Easter to all who celebrate today!


I once wished Merry Christmas to all those that celebrated and the PC Police. got all over my ass. I should have said Happy Holidays and nothing else she said.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I once wished Merry Christmas to all those that celebrated and the PC Police. got all over my ass. I should have said Happy Holidays and nothing else she said.


I remember, you were torched and left the forum for a year! 

I have thick skin so I just say Happy Easter! (1 week early for you) and leave it at that. To those who believe….peace be with you. To those that don’t…..just ignore and have a great day! To those “offended”…… Get over yourself!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I once wished Merry Christmas to all those that celebrated and the PC Police. got all over my ass. I should have said Happy Holidays and nothing else she said.


Yeah, it’s a no. I don’t care. I will say what I want. And I will CERTAINLY wish a Blessed Easter to people I care for. No-brainer.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> TAKE THE SLOP RIDE ANYWAY. why..i strongly believe it sets the tone on uber to what you will get in the future.


Exactly…more slop!


----------

